# A number of problems - 1988 Chevy Silverado C1500



## Nergel (Jan 19, 2008)

About two and a half years ago I put a rebuilt 350 small block in my 1988 Chevy Silverado C1500, the problem that I am having is that I am losing quite a bit of oil. I think it may be due to the fact that my exhaust fell off from the cat back, I drove on it for about a month and a half and I dont know if that did any damage to the motor or not. The other theory is that my thermostat is to hot, its a stock 190 degree thermostat. The gauge used to completely red line and hold for a few seconds until I replaced the coolant temp sensor by the thermostat, then it would just touch red line then go back down. Now with the exhaust back in place, the temp still gets pretty high but goes back down. Im not burning coolant or smelling burnt coolant, and I dont smell burning oil from the exhaust. Im not sure as to why this is all happening, I think the second coolant temperature sensor is bad. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Nergel,
It sounds like you have a sticky thermostat. Its not an uncommon problem. The temp will rise well above normal and fall back when the thermostat finally opens and lets water circulate through the radiator. Change it out and your over heating problem will go away. 
About the oil usage, if it isn't leaking out, it has to be going through the tail pipe. Check the pvc valve to make sure it isn't clogged up. I think on your engine it is mounted in the hose going into one of the valve covers. Take it out and shake it. If you can't hear the ball inside rattling, it's stopped up. Either clean it out or replace it. I don't think driving it with that tail pipe missing would affect the engine. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Nergel (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, your reply was helpful. About the thermostat though, I went through about three or four so far with the same problem, I am considering droping down to a 180 degree to see if that solves the temp problem.


----------

